# 2014 Sentra Acceleration Problem



## newguywithnoname (Jul 16, 2021)

Hey everybody,

I'm new here (hence the name), and couldn't find anything that was quite the same as this issue. My 2014 Sentra (base model, 4-cyl CVT, 67,000 miles) is having problems with acceleration. Here's what's going on:

From 0-20 mph, no problem. Right around 20 mph, it loses ability to go over, but if I let off the gas and get back on it, it jumps right back in. Does fine up until around 40 mph, when the RPMs just don't seem to go above 2500. From there it's just slow acceleration.

I haven't checked for codes, but don't have a check engine light. Haven't tried it in neutral or park to see if I can get RPMs higher. 

Any help is welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try it in neutral or park to see if the RPMs can go higher then 2500; if it revs freely above 2500, then there may be a problem with the CVT. 

If the revs can't go above 2500 in neutral or park, then your problem appears to be indicative of the engine system running in "fail safe" mode. One of the first things I would do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. There are certain codes that can be set without the "check engine light" coming on. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores; also most auto parts stores will perform an ECU code readout free of charge. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.

If you're handy with auto repair, you can download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals or Nissan Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## newguywithnoname (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you so much! I'll have to try that. To make matters more complicated, it also does it infrequently. For example, it was fine yesterday until last night, and it's working fine again today.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

newguywithnoname said:


> Thank you so much! I'll have to try that. To make matters more complicated, it also does it infrequently. For example, it was fine yesterday until last night, and it's working fine again today.


There are certain codes that can be set without the "check engine light" coming on. Those codes can be read with an advanced scan reader. Most of the auto parts stores don't use an advanced reader, so just be aware of that.


----------



## Terry1045 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have 2014 Nissan Sentra and I'm having issues with the car's accelerating. Every now and then when I'm on the highway the car would stop accelerating and won't go pass 20 mph. It stopped doing it for a week then it started back last night. I woke up this morning and drove it around and the problem stopped. I know there is something wrong but the check engine light not on.


----------

